# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  Comment calculer l'ecart type pour segmentation par croissance de region

## Monsieurabc

bonjour,
j'aimerai savoir comment calculer l'ecart type d'une image 
merci d'avance

----------


## pseudocode

En fait, l'cart-type se calcule sur une serie de valeur et pas sur une "image".

La formule de calcul de l'cart-type (au carr) pour une serie de valeur X est:

EcartType = Moyenne( [X - Moyenne(X)] ) = Moyenne(X) - Moyenne(X)

----------


## Monsieurabc

en fte je veux utilis l'ecart type dans une segmentation par croissance de region.
Aprs avoir calcul la moyenne de tous les pixel voisin du pixel de dpart mon encadrant ma dis qu'il faut calcul l'ecart type pour le compar  un seuil.
Si cet ecart type est infrieur au seuil =>je dois remplac la valeur de tous les pixel voisin par cette moyenne, et recommencer la mme chose pour le pixel suivant.

je ne sais pas si c comme ca qu'il faut faire ou pas?

je demande votre aide.

----------


## pseudocode

> je ne sais pas si c comme ca qu'il faut faire ou pas?


Oui, c'est comme cela qu'il faut faire. 

L'ecart-type est un estimateur du "maximum de vraissemblance" pour une distribution normale. En particulier, on aura 68% des valeurs qui seront comprises dans l'intervalle (moyenne-ecarttype) et (moyenne+ecarttype).

Estimating_population_standard_deviation_from_sample_standard_deviation

Standard_deviation_and_confidence_intervals

----------


## Monsieurabc

Merci pseudocode pour votre gentillesse mais, j'ai une petite petite confusion si vous voulez bien me la claircir.
on est au pixel img(l,c) et on le compare avec son voisin img(l,c+1), on calcul la moyenne Moy1.
ma question : => est ce que on calcul  cette tape l'cart type?
ou bien 
=> on calcul toute les moyenne des pixels voisins Moy2,Moy3...Moy8 et aprs on calcul la moyenne gnral MoyG=(Moy1+Moy2+...+Moy8)/8 et  cette instant qu'on calcul l'cart type pour le comparer avec le Seuil?
Merci d'avance

----------


## pseudocode

Gnralement, on prend N voisins autour d'un pixel P (avec N=4, 8 ou plus) et on calcule l'cart-type sur les valeurs des N+1 pixels, avec les formules donnes plus haut.

On regarde alors si la valeur du pixel P est dans l'intervalle [moyenne-k*etype, moyenne+k*etype] (avec k=1, ou 2, ...)

----------


## Monsieurabc

j'ai tjr pas compris quoi faire, voici les choix:
1) je calcul l'ecart type entre le pixel P et le 1er voisin 
2) je calcul l'ecart type entre le pixel P et la MoyG de ts les autre pixel

----------


## pseudocode

> j'ai tjr pas compris quoi faire, voici les choix:
> 1) je calcul l'ecart type entre le pixel P et le 1er voisin 
> 2) je calcul l'ecart type entre le pixel P et la MoyG de ts les autre pixel


Non.  ::aie:: 

1) je trouve les 8 plus proches voisins du pixel P
2) je calcule la moyenne "M" et l'ecart-type "E" des 9 valeurs (les 8 voisins + le pixel P = 9 valeurs)
3) je regarde si la valeur de P est dans l'intervalle [M-E, M+E]

----------


## Monsieurabc

je sais que je pose des question bete mais bon il faut que je comprends bien votre ide.  ::oops:: 
1) je trouve les 8 plus proches voisins du pixel P ==> ca c ok
2) je calcule la moyenne "M" et l'ecart-type "E" des 9 valeurs (les 8 voisins + le pixel P = 9 valeurs) ==> ce point je veux bien le comprendre :
-P et P1 : M1 et E1
-P et P2 : M2 et E2
.
.
.
-P et P8 : M8 et E8
Comment calcul ce E est ce que E=M(X) - M(X) et le X veux dire P ou Pi
au total j 8 moyenne ( M1,M2...,M7.M8) et 8 Ecart type (E1,E2,...,E7,E8) et non pas 9 valeurs. quesque je fais maintenant?  
3) je regarde si la valeur de P est dans l'intervalle [M-E, M+E] ==> pour mon cas j pas d'interval mais je compare le E (quel E exactement esst ce que chaque E1, E2, E3?) avec un Seuil, Si E<Seuil Quesque je fais?

----------


## pseudocode

> 1) je trouve les 8 plus proches voisins du pixel P ==> ca c ok


 ::king:: 




> 2) je calcule la moyenne "M" et l'ecart-type "E" des 9 valeurs (les 8 voisins + le pixel P = 9 valeurs) ==> ce point je veux bien le comprendre :
> -P et P1 : M1 et E1
> -P et P2 : M2 et E2
> ...
> -P et P8 : M8 et E8


Non.

M = Moyenne(P, P1, P2, ..., P8) = (P+P1+...+P8)/9
M2 = Moyenne(P, P1, P2, ..., P8) = (P+P1+...+P8)/9
E=M2-M




> 3) je regarde si la valeur de P est dans l'intervalle [M-E, M+E] ==> pour mon cas j pas d'interval mais je compare le E (quel E exactement esst ce que chaque E1, E2, E3?) avec un Seuil, Si E<Seuil Quesque je fais?


68% de chance que  M-E< P <M+E
95% de chance que  M-2.E< P <M+2.E
99% de chance que  M-3.E< P <M+3.E
...

----------


## Monsieurabc

1) je trouve les 8 plus proches voisins du pixel P ==>  ::king:: 
2) je calcule la moyenne "M" et l'ecart-type "E" des 9 valeurs (les 8 voisins + le pixel P = 9 valeurs) ==>  ::king:: 
3) je regarde si la valeur de P est dans l'intervalle [M-E, M+E] ==>  ::oops:: 
pour mon cas mon encadrant ma dis qu'il faut comparer E avec Seuil:
Si E<Seuil ==> je remplace la valeur des P1et P2 et ...P8 et P pas M
c vrai ca?
si c le cas comment choisir la valeur du Seuil?

----------


## pseudocode

> pour mon cas mon encadrant ma dis qu'il faut comparer E avec Seuil:
> Si E<Seuil ==> je remplace la valeur des P1et P2 et ...P8 et P pas M
> c vrai ca?
> si c le cas comment choisir la valeur du Seuil?


L il faut voir avec ton encadrant. a me semble plutt bizarre de comparer un cart-type avec une constante, mais bon...

----------


## Monsieurabc

je vais voir mais bon je dois avou que tes vraiment le king ::king::

----------


## Jean-Marc.Bourguet

> En fait, l'cart-type se calcule sur une serie de valeur et pas sur une "image".
> 
> La formule de calcul de l'cart-type (au carr) pour une serie de valeur X est:
> 
> EcartType = Moyenne( [X - Moyenne(X)] ) = Moyenne(X) - Moyenne(X)


Attention, la deuxieme egalite parait une simplification mais si j'ai bonne memoire elle introduit des problemes de calculs numeriques.  (Pour 9 nombres comme ici, ca a peut-etre pas d'importance, dans un autre contexte ca peut etre plus problematique).

----------

